# Sunday Drives, Then and Now...



## hiraeth2018 (Dec 8, 2018)

Who remembers them?

Getting into the family car, parents in the front (usually smoking) and kids in the back (begging for windows to be rolled down)?  That sentimental feeling always comes over me when I'm in the car on a Saturday or Sunday, getting my coffee, looking for yard sales or just driving through our the back roads in our community.

Do we spend too much time in our cars during the week to find joy in this once again?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 8, 2018)

I remember them with my parents, my sister and me in the back seat.

My mother would always notice a place she would like to stop and my stepfather would always find an excuse as he flew by. 

My sister squealing and whining because I was looking at her or because I was on her side of the seat.

Eventually, my sister and I would fall asleep and for me, that was the best part of those family drives. layful:nthego:

Today I can't think of anything that I would rather do than fill the car with gas and head out on a little adventure in the surrounding countryside. I really enjoy my little twenty dollar vacations and I will miss them if I ever have to relinquish my driving priveledges. Maybe by then, I'll find a young adventurer that will let me ride shotgun. 

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 eadrUHgZQJ1E UJgtNO24hIPj4d6asjOtt1kpbDUa49zTJ9FWrLayHFhynSNOOzLkrZ0Ab1l44tRTovds KGj pBtIqA6JFotAaxzzo1pcfAE/JB2epsUd0utWCx195bgH85DfmsNPehLC2x0yfeeXVCd5c79ArA1yi7vZ1dKmwfCxjfwtAPzRrHygo3tlt2Gyspg fwg/qshtVQhtMT8JcfEq8 2i2Yq9KlPutn8R/RZ/eD8z91oHlPzWo6QAXydVxckgrgVA7Tq4df1/ROutLXfEORHzPogq2iHlMVLNducPB36gJym93fyPoSoUldjUxElejiQNduoI3b1HAnivHVTGcx38knrjsViA J2lKxHem6VadU BlOxUc1xO9dUBO0pTG5 aU8Zx4foiPburQ5rnglkgOjYJzWntvJuQFX3/AHTBwnudPMEZLK3MIMjXTy2o2wW6GuY4wYxMducNP08Y3LF Ot 2olp9mq1HEYCHEnCAHZmAS6GgCcpPgvKtapJacUgwRlOm0HM6yqFQvbBVa7EAS4vcdBm1w2be0fRM3/0gc sHh5PYwkzmc3a9wK4z4tZ6ai0fsNBZaC0DUiRmYlueeHMZHbqc08 3wZJEZE67NsRlkqHdPTKowiYdGeY YVyuvpbRqmCAydcW09 /vXDk8ea/YjViajadskGCeGhnPu3L0uyIcZJmMhB3E5d3JPitTJA6ppJGwgjwO1CXuWUaVSqKJ7FNz8j9kTnK4RX7jWR SqN8VBWe c2kwNmTSAIjuBVYvaztY5oZMmdp8Pn5Kbs9sxUqYMGphx1HkZkPdhYABAGQcdJ7Tc1XrwtkVy5ueHsidsZHLZtX1KxkY4ykbkuh9R4DsgQ6c8x2SQSN0wus1V1J5p1MiCR3EEg CmrgtxrMLqVJ2JmsCc4yiMzpoq3edCv1jnOpVBJzljh46LX6LDTzQtou0PdJJCDui8Qew490/NTwfHwk8Q0n0TERtinHJ1LXT4OGhHcvKwxB1QuAbxObgNYju13Ly2Ete50gnqnOyyktIHPMJmlMClEwZedsbid07NwWh7ZqMdt0gEE 9BA GTwGxI6lxOIgxsxZT5QFIMeHO7TS9rDnE5u/QeZ7k/VqMIMBwnQ5ZHdxQAts4OUHPKAQ4z4q8eyuj27VV/gp8sz6BUqz1ic4AmSdx0iPCFonsspRYy8/ Sq53gAB6yk9ELxRdnvUN0tdiFCl/wAlopg9zZcfRStKqNFA3i/HbrK37Da1Q8mtB9eaw0srilMfKFLktlYIMV9olq6y8XjYCG8hmqrbXyXHe4 WXyUleNpNS2Pfvc53qoSs7IeJWmTYK9lIK8lRXVDkmQUR1c7Y8JTRs52GUDa8JhPtsx2Qh3hUeErl4uQcNUc18FCMZt293BemoZ1QSVN4CbqP vrwQbKh2lPzkiCWOEgnTRy8tbWtq0xOWLM8CQk2cA8DK6 iXAGO5A3am4SM8 1p90wgXSUZejs2SIOBs9 eLzCBlFeZhOstJGhKQSkyg1n2eX2GUhTqODmzIbl2Z3E79ye9p1 t6mnZKLjirkYjoG0gcxugu1O5rll90Wh4fk4iASfBLt1sL3Gq50vcCwDPsjTLwJ00lcopPvrr7x6YmLpqNNN76r8PYLmwD2urAbSaM8pjyUHZmte7C4gF2hJ26qcuS0uY0NNNha8DtOzAwyBMe7JnvlH0 lBpOIax1NwnNrzAgcZGxdHJX2V308QaRgp5HLV22OMp49KbQzCGvyAEh3aHGA6YQtvpllNrT7z3Yie/cfiHFB0atPMPbIO0aj yuC5XT0jo13Btak0O2HIg89CtDslrqhoDHOw7ML8I5bFgLTnlvC1foverjZ2xOp8oUkUqs8mo2eJI4AjyJT1mrB76mzEW5zmABENy8zpuQlndFSo52eGRrprp9bUVYBDAQ4Yjmc85PHetIOD2tyGmggkHLjKZtb wS1xk5eOWvFOipl2hBP6xmgrW4gOB 0BO7tA OoQH2uGsOmQ8RlvWodDKfV2Kg37uL8RJ ayK01y5hy1IAjQifVbHYm4GMb9lrRyAUssJfHChLM/FeFU/8dBjfF7sR8lIOqqFuJ017W/fUYwfyNzWVWbrEPedowUajyfdY4 RhJxqI6XWjDY6uyQBzIQY3j7VQ7muKBtJyhFTk/jA8whquZWmTLQU5TppTWpc7lFx2DJNEFF2SzPq1G06YxPcYaPPM7NplaRdnQ2zUWjrGCu/aXDsfys0jvkrlyc1ePt24 G3J0zGzZuAy1ynegrSO0dma2qnZKLfdpU2jTJgHyUB0i6H0qzS iG06muWju8DLxC418usz9jHa3iWiPk6zHAlNCftdkfTcWPBBHI9x2ppq9cTryTGdmpTjmyJ3JFRy9ov iqjmCctqW15HEJNRkaJQqTkcuKAmyu7QIMEHQ7UfVpYm4YIcMxsngohzdh5oqzV3t07TRsPy3IgS3PJdmZEQ08JPnM5b5QpRtpqbRBbJyPwzmQfMpnrmnVg8JHzRQ8riniWHYR4j5 KQ4N4oPaNYtDgPiACccCSGjX3R46n1TOGADI1025fJLslp6t2KJ1jhxQWOyBzBLuzkAM9i8rMp1CAXAbMtI25KBtV4PfqctyYpVCDkglr9sb6PZMYZgcO6dJnZqocqRq31WcTjeXTlDgIgDQZIN E8D5IG2nxWn9GnU6dnY1zodGY3EgLN7O7MDCNdVZ7FUIbqkoh3VW4amXac/I8CpSwkOgScgIjhtJjuyUDOfipKjaDEjWPTu1VEvTqOMPJzzA3ZZEnj6BC3lWyfvxUz5iZjuTditRwjhmPn6lDXm8F2KdQHRx4 BQH2Wzf7lGnkcVQT89Vr7nLKejrcVrocCXd0CR8lpbaqzZYGtfmonoo aT3/brVXef9k/Xrw1x3NJ5AoPouYstLiC7m5x airB1irXtAtEWWPtOHkpsVFUPaNW/26bd5J5Qgz7F2e9w8gSm9SV6DkPErrORJ3rSEF31yUt0duY2h5EwxvvEa8AJ25KMq0odA26f4V6uWn1FEUz7zjL/AB2cclw5rzWvzuXfgp7W 9QnbhuuhZZLGdpwjG4y6Msp0A7lIOt7XEtB4KDdathOUfWe9V27arxadDhBidgH1kvB6TfZmX0PetMiIXl0HJIqAsMbxI8NR4ieS9qXrZqNIuLm4iJzO/Qb QUPdt ftNVggRjA7M6OkDVZrxzP NW5IhB9PrMQMQjCTjBjPWHfI KowO1Xi/rycQaDmZAPHdE/MeYVIwlfQ8fYpkvneTk32CHlNgwn3USUl9ncF6HnLY cto8968xDQpDAQQfmiHAFB7TYN8j62pZpkZ58Ch2mMxlvH14px1tHdvB0KI8thMTl3qORtW1kiA2Brt aSKiAIlOWamXvaxubnODR3uMD1RXWlLpW11NzXtjE0gjLaNFQHXaA4gZgEgeCbKU0JbGDvRTMpdKoQZGoXkLyEDteZzTZKKtjGw1wOo9NUO5h1UBdiZtUrTqgDX65ICziAFzXYs0QyW570thjfzSHDMrlQ/StLmnI80l9WTP1kmgl0mSR3/5QW7ogJtBcdW0/X/KvLaqpvQ6n2alSPecAO4fQVkDwsyHL1tEUKx/63/0n yIus4aNJu5jf6QVEX5U/wDj1OIA5kBSrMgBuA8goo3rVSvaJXksH3Z5kq0l6o/TmpNRo 78z qQK40eiZZkQ4bDnxG1E0xkU1SC1KQnLlY11VriJwguHEjRSrrXJM7/AKn63qu3PaOrqAHTZ8x9cVZzd8mRmDu4wvJzRlvr28H2uQ6jWxHL6y1SW1 qr4fhfEcJ gjqdkgZIW8rOA6k46icu4rhGTOO8xMRpboe/WYMaaHDprtGxH9FLhLa9LCz42k5GYBmVLWU1HBmHRwEZDboJ2LRLsu9lnZijtEAvd9bFeL2v86iE5ppT7mzLKva50a6gi1Ux2Khw1PuvOh7nZ KyqFvvTO/KNoxWIgOpVWgdZtY8GWkfwuDT4FYNaqZaSDscQe8GDHivZSY6h4b 3zSQYBMZoltmZUyY SNRoT/Kc0K14TjYPHvC6Oby0WGqwSWkt3jMZeGSGbUB13qbstsIydJbxE8jqOacFmpvc4gMg5gDWds4vrRTcWIj 0Mxv2XCdzsvMAhOm2VGe9TYRvNNrhzAhTDejYc0uDnsA 4XD8pJjio612N9n/wDIHGdg7LgdC2feG8RkrBMA6tqY4E4GtP3ch4tzHJCYxtHjmpO9buA7TRhJAJGzMeSg5M5qwyecAd6Q5o2HuSWtJ0BPh i4lUetpTtXOadmxc3PJOuYB7zoO4CT47EDDxtSCigGH4yD95uXjhJPkk1KeD3hO6DkRsII1CKHnZsR4Gm4x6ZpFmccQkRwgIjBBB hp9eCg6seyeXNdQkDJJrnYlU9ERdLV7PbQCcDWvH/AF1GuP4ZlQts6K2in79Ko3 KmRyX0laLjoOP7sDi3L0Qr j2H93WqN4SY8iFNV8yOux271UhddxVah7DHR8TyIa0cXbPXdOi361XJaNWuY7iWtn8wlV29LntR98PcBpuHcBkPBXUxV7HZW0mNY3Ro1jU7SnpT1ayPbq08kK4LIGvt/8AtAb6lMfnClS9Qt5n90DtrU/UlSWJPwPlyo/S581o3AK44lVL2sL6tocQCQNSM9mQyVgQuH/bceMeQyTVMKXqWIhmCcy6c5GXjtXtW6mNMS7ZskaLQh3Dds2q3dE7djPVuPEeGRCg3XWT7r2nhMeqnugtyA2oCtIkEUwJ7TzkM42a C5ctPasw68N/S0StApNiI u9UzpTaDUrRTdHVCHCYzJn9FsLOgbCB1leo4/dhojxBPiqf059n9Kzup16cvY5 Gq15EjskhwOU5gAjiOK8/DwTWfaz0c/kVtX1qC9nnSOkKraNpfGfZcdJBEBx0A4rTr5vEOouEgSDBByPcVi7rooFxJbAOUAx6ZxwCnros7GMwYiW/ZLiRyPyXWaRG5 uHvM5v4ql62yrjc0AnDJxE7M8zuVfrukmTIOZO/ithq3PRq0nDAAYMYdTwO9ZZflz1bM8U6tMtyJbMQ4TqCJn5LdJjpm8fqMND7OfBNHLX9E Al9ZvAPetsGWPI0KcbXP8AheGmw6AjuJXnU7nA94hAZStp0OY3OzRFKnTc4EgiNmIlvI6KJcxw HxC9pV40Md/90EreT5Mn603KAtNi0IeM84MhSVeviA3oW00Zgz7onvMiEgdd1Go10tMOPZyJGv15IK3lxc4uzM8 Kn7PW/2z2WkktzzxNMfDnppKT wF7BUY0vdijDluBxE7Mz5K65xb6gnHAIHvR2ju4fryQ4CmbRdNoaJNOoBrkJ54JKji3EDIzGc7xoZ4gx5qtmmhWA3HVNkFU03lweSR9ljmtwkjXM7Ne5C1XmzNDWQKpbic6JLQRLWtnQkZk65gTkibL0otJGFxa6NJEeh SiomnSLXjI7dR qItGTiOPkpK3W3rS172NBDYgbZ2lA16mLNALWGnen6bcvr9Uy/OE9S0zQfWotTDo4fXen5lZtZ7yO FJWe9XDbyKzou65Vmz38dp5o hfbTsHgrok6tnY73mg94Ci7V0Zs1TWmB/Dkjad4sO2O9ENqtOhCDMuk/RKn 12Gz0XHE o q7FnhZRbmfFzmjxKftfQiuD2YcOBzU50Yd 02 22vVlNwsdHgKfarHxqOj QK2BBkFouGuzWm7l ijbw6L2io3rKDHOc3J7Bk4DY5oJGIbCBmtyXgpiZgT3IPm20VbRS7NTG37tRpH9QXU7a0 /SZ3tGE82lfSNWkHCHAEbiJHmoO29DrDVzdZqYO9gwHmyFdRh3W0CNajTuIDh55o65rUKNZlWlVZLHAx2mE7wZyzEhaHbvZVZXZ0qtWmdxLXN5EYvNV63 yi0j91WpVB97Ew//oeaC5M6bUX0mOBwvLxiYcyBiGLMZHszmqX7Relra80KHaGIOc YiMobO3JQVs6F2 ic7PUj7TIcPyEnyUZUtdVhwvJB y8QeOTln1 9tabZltc3fImfEH5KTs16REAHZk4ejoUcLW3bSZ/LLTzBXF9I/bH4XD5FWaxKRMw2ToDZqb6HXHtvJIzHuQYiDtOsqYv66LLaKZZaKbXtbn95hIIlp1aYWQ9EukbrE WOa kc30zLSSRALZylTV69N6j21eqpEuqOlpGeHsNaNO5YnY6hrvuWddJLl/ZrTUoB/WBhydoSCARI0Dt/coYhWO0lz3udWDHvcZJxFjj4PEISvYWHMiqziQHDm39FuNZnEMvZR/8ApoPuVWHhMHzhN1LrqtzwkjeMxz0VQM18JTng 8AUh1MjUEJKKfs1mZIzOWyck7a7LJBG3Xh3IZsbeadJc3TTgohYaAIbG/Xb6bk9dF8OZ2XMGGSZHvSds90BDmoxw7TR3jI S8pWQCcDp4HULpx57fyceStorPr2s9K KR PDwIPyBCCt1os9Qlw7RYMdQhpGJo0aSRmXOwjmoV4jXJKpiKeGCHPcXOB1imXMaD/ADYye4LrzRWI S5ePN5n UZiPt1UvcXuzJJJ8dV5ZKEdo CddRk qW4rzvY5yaf9ckpyQUCURZ9MvrmhivGV4kcd6I1UV0 y1Hf9cVDtrJ0V KwqabbztRDbxVfbUTgrqiyU70Owog32WtLp0BPLNVUWhC3xa8NnqmdKb/QoLV7PbzNKw0RJl Oq7vq1HP5wWq52e/t8FZjddXBSpt yxg/KFI07cg0yjerDqi6VpadCsyo3iRvR9K9iNvP yDQmuXsqk0r7I/yj6HSDiros69UJRvwHIwjaV5MO1Acm69Brxhe1rhucAR5rxldp0IToKCu27oRYKs4rMxp3slh/KQFX7d7KLO7OlWqsOwOwuHDYD5rQlyoxy3 ym1NnqqtKoOJcw8oI81Xbd0Ot9H3rNUjeyHj8hJX0LC5NR8yVbXWZ2XOcD9l4Po5eMtw202d7ZaebSF9L2mysqCKjGvG5zQR5qvW/oBd9XM2cMO m5zPJpjyTRhb7XTd7wf4hrx bPzSadOkT2XtaeBfTPzC1O8PZFRdnRtFRnB4a8eWE ZVWvP2R25s9W jVH8RY7k4EfmVFcNKrsc9w4hlQeXa8kNWaJh7KR8XMdyeISrw6IXhQJLrLWEfExpeOdOVGtvWsw4S90/Zfr4tcJQE1LEzUsqs4wHt5tKYFkHwVWE7iYP5oS2XsZ7VNh4tlh5tIT/8AqlJ3vCo38Lx cT5pgEq2KoM3MPeP7ZJhtOdNdx SlKT6OrKjAe99M8dJCKDHnOS4fyVPMQ5TAkEWSmH1Biru/d0z8H3n8VFOteJ2J5JJ1J2qQrMBMva2TtJew/nBCHqXe05gVB3APHNh SmLqNqxsTco/wDYBsqNJ3E4TycAmat3VRngkcMwqAnFcSlvpkagjwTZRCXJqk2f8wnHJLG8EF7x5peJCSuDysA3rF3WoWm47Evrd6AkVUDf1WbPVE6tjmQE6aiCvdwNKN7mDm4KwLA2qNPrJOtrKN6zVN/tZJLWMLyNY0HeTkgmmV KdZXH14qCFWsNaOXB4PouFvI96m9veEyRYhak4y1lV nezDlijgcvVFsrg 6Z vNFTjLYURTvFw2 ar7XlK6 P8oLVRvpwUnZekPEqj0qx3jxISxaTOo5oNIp9IhwKKp38w6rMW236lENt/EoNQp3pSPxQiGWhp0cOay5t4neETTvU7yg0wFerPqN/OHxFSFn6SO2nzVFxXKu0eko2gI6jflJ22E0SiFtt3UawirSp1B99oPqEqnbGO0cE HBBULx9mV2Vc/2fqzvpPcz8oOHyVYvH2KUjJoWuo3hUY145twn1WrrwhXUYJb/AGP29k9WaNUfdeWu/C4R5qsXh0Tt9nMvslccWsLh KnIC oYXJpj5PbedZhw9Y4H7Ls/JyeZe7vip0zxAwnm1fT1tuyjWEVqNOoPvsafUKs3h7M7sq/ v1Z/6nub5A4fJXTGHNvamciHtG7EHjk8SnabqRza9niHU/NpI8lo14 xakc6FrezhVYHjmC0 qrlv9kVvp/uzRrD7ry0/heI802BDNpPjJxPi14 RTFazk 9Tpu7wWH0Tdu6LW z51LLXaN4YXDnTkIBt4VWGMRBGw68igJq3cz/AI6jf4Ti/Uob/TKf/LH8TDKfZfDhq1p7hHmEQy Gx7p5oCMaViTR a9zHiua4fbVI0Mdy4OTIelOqzGmSJhQehbxd2W//ZT/AKwni5C293Zb/Gz oJC4lX1YlQVW0O92YA2DftJUpVdke4qHstUNc4uY10wBiExvidFqqHBanMElzh468khnSKqNCY4mfVSAsdCq0iercdMyWT8lD2y461LMsxDY5uY8loSbOkk /TY7wEp6leFnd8Jpn7riP7FVtqVKC40HE/u6wcNzx8wnTaajfeYe9uY5a Sp1N5GYJCOsl6PYdZHqmC00bW12hB5J8VVAG3B ZGF2wty/wAo yVy5s7siszAkBVXorIR1UnUpIqcVkHi0EbU621neowPK96wIJUWsp9tt7/rVQXWJQqoJ8W2PiTzbwcM53bd6rnXpQtB0lUWmlfLhtUhZ kThtVH/aClttZ4q4a0iz9KnbSpOh0madYWUstpRFO8TvTF1rlG abtqMpWtjtCFkVG9D9pH0L6cNqDVAZ3Lln9n6SuG1StDpMNqgtFRo2pIUTRvthOZCOZbGnQhFPuduUfb7vo1hhrUaVQf9lNrvUIw1QklwQU 8fZ3dtT/wBc0 NJ7mflkt8lAVfZNZp7Nprgbi1jvPJaO8/WSZcBvHmmmPn7FnovXPJ4r1coaSuXq5E14e5DW4GG/wAbP6gvVypowA7lG2xjqbsgcLtMteHeFy5WqSFNVw2ckZZLxqtzaXDuXi5UGNvJr562ix/GIPiQmXULK46VGcBB9V6uVDbrtpfDWPi0/JNuusbKreRXLkDRBBLdY2jQo 56h7fCN65cpboSOJKbO363LlywjgZXrm7NVy5UeOnReSuXKDsXBdiXLkHuJdjPFcuWoC21d6c6z6 tVy5aUvGvWVyFy5QFMtwA2z5Jxl4HcuXK4C6N4HipSyXuBkef6rlykwakaV87nFG076doT814uWWhDb27s EL0Xj9SvFyg//Z


----------



## Tommy (Dec 8, 2018)

In my former (working) life - yes.  Anywhere within about 50 miles of Boston, driving is a blood sport.  Many drivers from the greater Boston area actually take pride in how rude they are on the road.  The last thing I wanted to do on a Sunday afternoon was to "go for a drive".

Now, I frequently enjoy it.  Can't leave my home except by winding, hilly two lane roads with beautiful views of the forests, lakes, and mountains.

Due to cost, traffic, and/or overuse, I suspect most younger people today shun the old "Sunday drive".


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 8, 2018)

My parents didn't Sunday drive. We went to particular places, but not just drive around. 

When I was married, we loved to hop in the car and go driving all day, sometimes finding something special. We enjoyed exploring, looking at houses, listening to music, talking, stopping for supper and just driving.


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Dec 8, 2018)

Tommy said:


> In my former (working) life - yes.  Anywhere within about 50 miles of Boston, driving is a blood sport.  Many drivers from the greater Boston area actually take pride in how rude they are on the road.  The last thing I wanted to do on a Sunday afternoon was to "go for a drive".
> 
> Now, I frequently enjoy it.  Can't leave my home except by winding, hilly two lane roads with beautiful views of the forests, lakes, and mountains.
> 
> Due to cost, traffic, and/or overuse, I suspect most younger people today shun the old "Sunday drive".



Tommy, you are so right... today the commutes are very long near large metro areas with very tired, frustrated and angry drivers. It's too bad really... Aunt Bea is right about how kids fussed in the back seat but I still say it's a lost art.


----------



## jujube (Dec 8, 2018)

Our Sunday drives always concluded with a stop at the A&W Root Beer stand.  To this day, the taste of root beer reminds me of those Sunday afternoons.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 8, 2018)

I loved our Sunday drives. I remember going for many drives during the winter to look at all the water that had frozen as it seeped out of the rocks. Some along the way to the Delaware water gap. Just beautiful. In the fall we would look for old apple and pear trees and would pick up the fallen fruit or pick berries. My Grandma would then make all sorts of things from them. In the summer we would just ride until we found a nice place to stop for a picnic lunch. Sometimes along a stream or lake. The picture shows me when I was about 2 or 3 years old with my Mom,Grandma and Dad.


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Dec 8, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I loved our Sunday drives. I remember going for many drives during the winter to look at all the water that had frozen as it seeped out of the rocks. Some along the way to the Delaware water gap. Just beautiful. In the fall we would look for old apple and pear trees and would pick up the fallen fruit or pick berries. My Grandma would then make all sorts of things from them. In the summer we would just ride until we found a nice place to stop for a picnic lunch. Sometimes along a stream or lake. The picture shows me when I was about 2 or 3 years old with my Mom,Grandma and Dad. View attachment 60200



Ruth In Jersey... beautiful memories!


----------



## Linda (Dec 8, 2018)

What a lovely photo to have.  You were a cutie Ruth!


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 8, 2018)

I remember Sunday drives in the country. Today if you asked kids if they wanted to go for a ride in the country they would think you were nuts.


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 8, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> *My parents didn't Sunday drive. We went to particular places, but not just drive around. *
> 
> When I was married, we loved to hop in the car and go driving all day, sometimes finding something special. We enjoyed exploring, looking at houses, listening to music, talking, stopping for supper and just driving.



Same here, RR.  We never just drove around; my father had to have a destination!!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 9, 2018)

Almost always took a Sunday drive when I was a young man. We lived in the country to begin with, so we usually ended up on the old CCC roads that were built in the depression years. Quite often we would stop and pick berries of one kind or another. These roads were always dirt roads and we very seldom saw anyone else using them.


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Dec 9, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Almost always took a Sunday drive when I was a young man. We lived in the country to begin with, so we usually ended up on the old CCC roads that were built in the depression years. Quite often we would stop and pick berries of one kind or another. These roads were always dirt roads and we very seldom saw anyone else using them.



Pappy, your story reminded me of a time I took my mom on a drive... she wanted to go look for mushrooms and we ended up lost on some dirt logging road. My "Home" is located between mountains and rolling wheat fields so there are many places to get lost in. As I'm trying to figure out which direction is back where we started she turns to me and says, "You know, you wouldn't believe the bodies that are buried in these mountains"... 
Geez mom! I will never forget that drive!


----------



## Linda (Feb 2, 2019)

Somewhere around the 30s when more and more families owned cars and started enjoying drives just for fun , they started opening up cute little businesses to try and get people to stop in for a drink, a snack or meal.  Now they are taking some of the old photos of these businesses and making cookie jars to sell to the young people.  Here is a dog restaurant and a cookie jar copy of it my daughter has.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 1, 2020)

I remember our Sunday family drives like yesterday, mom and dad in the front, oohing-and-ahhing over a home they'd spot and like, and us kids soaking up the occasion, sharing a bag of chips between us in the back and just enjoying the ride.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 2, 2020)

I remember riding around, looking at  people's Xmas displays. They weren't so elaborate back then, mostly decorated Xmas  trees in the window. but every once in a while-all lit up.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 2, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I remember riding around, looking at  people's Xmas displays. They weren't so elaborate back then, mostly decorated Xmas  trees in the window. but every once in a while-all lit up.


I agree, Christmas lights were NOTHING like today.


----------



## terry123 (May 2, 2020)

Loved those Sunday rides!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 2, 2020)

terry123 said:


> Loved those Sunday rides!


Every now and then, not all the time, our first stop was the corner store to buy us kids a bottle of pop or two, and if times were extraordinarily good, a bag of potato chips to share between us. Does it get any better than that?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 3, 2020)

Something to add, Sunday drives (when I was a kid) were more relaxing than a Sunday drive would be today, difference being, everything was closed on Sunday's when I was a kid, so traffic in general was absent, thus affording those on a Sunday afternoon tour to do it in a more leisurely and relaxed manner. Today, there'd be someone on your (you know what)... you know the ones I'm talking about... the ones in a big rush to go nowhere fast.


----------



## terry123 (May 3, 2020)

My dad would always stop and let us pick a cold drink for the ride.  I liked the RC cola or the lemonade drinks by Nehi!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 3, 2020)

terry123 said:


> My dad would always stop and let us pick a cold drink for the ride.  I liked the RC cola or the lemonade drinks by Nehi!


Aside from Coca-Cola, Crème Soda, was my next-in-line, go-to drink as a kid!


----------



## Fyrefox (May 4, 2020)

My parents in New Jersey would peruse the Sunday paper ads for a discount department store called, “Two Guys from Harrison.”  We’d drive there in the afternoon, and walk through the long store which sold _everything _from appliances to hardware to 45 rpm records.  There was always a pretzel vendor there selling hot soft pretzels at three for 25 cents; those were the days!


----------

